# We're finally back!!!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

After getting married, doing our first haunt together, buying a house and getting settled into a new job we're finally able to have some time to get back in the swing of things. 

I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, you _have_ been busy, haven't you?!?

Welcome home!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Lets not forget all the remodeling we've done on our house, and me earning my promotion to engineering, and all our damn cats


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Moon Dog it's great to be back!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Koumajutsu said:


> Lets not forget all the remodeling we've done on our house, and me earning my promotion to engineering, and all our damn cats


Damn cats???? Oh no you didn't go there!!! Those are the babies!

Oh and the remodel isn't finished yet either


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I was going to ask when the rug rats would come along, but it seems that you already have some! 

Congrats on the promotion to train driver!

Electrical? Mechanical?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Well Cograt's!! and Welcome Back!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome back teary..
kinda strange I was just thinking yesterday what happened to you guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you both back, you've been missed!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, glad to see the two of you back around.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad to hear of your good fortune and glad you are back.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I can see now I have a bunch of catching up to do. As things finish settling down here I can spend more time on the forum again. I missed being here with everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's all about the tape! LOL


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wondered what happened to you two! Welcome home!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I just thought there was some duct tape somewhere that you just couldn't get away from. 


Welcome back.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Back Home!!!!!! Been hoping that someday you would return. We've missed you. Congrats on the new house! Don't forget to pop in every now and then dear!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi terry good to see you


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Terry??? Who's that???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to hear from ya again! Don't be a stranger, stranger.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Missed the two of you, welcome back.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey there,
Missed you two around here
Hmmmm..maybe a trip is in store for you to Vegas?
Ya gotta celebrate somewhere!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Were you guys gone? heehee

Welcome home, it seems like just yesterday I was watching your web cam wedding while in the yard making props.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> I was going to ask when the rug rats would come along, but it seems that you already have some!
> 
> Congrats on the promotion to train driver!
> 
> Electrical? Mechanical?


Embedded Systems
:devil:

Recently I've been involved in a project for a system we call the Vital Interface Unit. It's a device that monitors the state of wayside signaling (think traffic lights, but for the trains) and the position of manually thrown switches and relays that information, along with GPS data to the locomotive. The basic idea is to eliminate the need for 50% of the crew that runs a modern freight train.... the conductor.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Embedded Systems


Ahh the subway! lol


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Koumajutsu said:


> Embedded Systems :devil:


That sounds like it will be a very fun job!









A good friend of mine used to work for what's left of Transcrypt America. 
They make encryption/decryption devices for the Government.

He was working on a project for the police department where an officer could
hit a "pursuit" button in their car and the system would relay the information
back to HQ and immediately track the car through GPS.

He later left that company and went to work for HP writing computer BIOSes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Welcome back TearyThunder and Koumajutsu!! You have both been missed.*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> I was going to ask when the rug rats would come along, but it seems that you already have some!
> 
> Congrats on the promotion to train driver!
> 
> Electrical? Mechanical?


Rugrats??? Don't you mean RugCATS! Bad dum bum

Welcome back and congratulations!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> He later left that company and went to work for HP writing computer BIOSes.


Sounds like an improvement to his stress level. 



PrettyGhoul said:


> *Welcome back TearyThunder and Koumajutsu!! You have both been missed.*


Thanks PG. We missed you too.



Haunted Bayou said:


> Rugrats??? Don't you mean RugCATS! Bad dum bum


You should see them, one is nearly a rug-Horse! :googly:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

look what the cat dragged home....welcome back.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome back.

New house, new baby.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

So I finally got my offical job title... at least for now.

I am now a Test Engineer, however they are re-structuring R&D and they have mentioned that people will likely have their job titles change to better reflect their job duities.

Lately, I've been writing the procedures that people will use to determine if our new products are safe to sell. And I've also been that guy they come to in an emergency to pull a miracle out of his butt to save someone's ass.


----------

